# Pretty sure I’m dead in the water but have to ask



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 18, 2022)

So I interviewed for several Style lead positions back in December when we didn’t have an SD. I did the interview with my ETL, got their blessing and moved on to an interview with the district Style person and the HRBP. It seemed to have gone fine and I was told to just wait for a response. Then one of them got sick. Then it was Christmas. Then we got a new SD. I did my meet n greet and I thought it went well, again. 

Our store is not doing well. I kept trying to meet with my SD and ask about the position and finally two weeks ago she said reviews would be out soon. 

I got my review. DEO. And then was told they hired an outside person for a third Style lead for our store. My ETL then said it was because I’m not flexible enough (I ring, do 1-3 OPUs, and help do the whole department’s zone and reshop every shift….) How could I get DEO if this was true? Why did I get their blessing before?

So I’m assuming I did something to make someone dislike me and have zero chance of promoting. Just wondering what other leads on here think. Thanks.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 18, 2022)

Flexible doesn’t meat doing opu and reshop. How is your availability? Also an etl giving you a okay doesn’t mean you get the position . An Sd would have to interview then hrpb and dsd. What I’m in awe is that you have an sd and you tried to meet him?  My Sd knows and speaks to everyone on a daily basis not just to the etls and Tl. Do you do vmgs? Do you work price change ? Work reject reports ? Comunícate when you went above and beyond besides what a Tl or etls asked you? Did you improve a process that style is struggling with? What have you done besides telling your etl you want to move up?


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 19, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Flexible doesn’t meat doing opu and reshop. How is your availability? Also an etl giving you a okay doesn’t mean you get the position . An Sd would have to interview then hrpb and dsd. What I’m in awe is that you have an sd and you tried to meet him?  My Sd knows and speaks to everyone on a daily basis not just to the etls and Tl. Do you do vmgs? Do you work price change ? Work reject reports ? Comunícate when you went above and beyond besides what a Tl or etls asked you? Did you improve a process that style is struggling with? What have you done besides telling your etl you want to move up?


I’m not sure you read my post. The position became available after my old SD was let go so I didn’t have an SD to interview with. And yes I do everything you mentioned which is why I got DEO. I am a DBO and every time I’ve ever had a lead/ETL/SD ask me to step out of my DBO department to handle something it’s been called being flexible. I’ve had so many of my shifts end or start with leads thanking me for my flexibility to work in other departments or move my shift times/days.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 19, 2022)

Saedastarcaller said:


> So I interviewed for several Style lead positions back in December when we didn’t have an SD. I did the interview with my ETL, got their blessing and moved on to an interview with the district Style person and the HRBP. It seemed to have gone fine and I was told to just wait for a response. Then one of them got sick. Then it was Christmas. Then we got a new SD. I did my meet n greet and I thought it went well, again.
> 
> Our store is not doing well. I kept trying to meet with my SD and ask about the position and finally two weeks ago she said reviews would be out soon.
> 
> ...


I would assume your interview with the HRBP or district style person didn't go well.  Typically if it did you would have heard within a day or so.  They wouldn't have wasted time in getting you offered and trained.  Unfortunately no one communicated with you, I assume your ETL was given the feedback and never forwarded it along.

Sorry, I had a similar situation happen to me years ago.  Communication is tough for some people and your ETL didn't want to give you the feedback because they probably didn't agree with it.


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 19, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I would assume your interview with the HRBP or district style person didn't go well.  Typically if it did you would have heard within a day or so.  They wouldn't have wasted time in getting you offered and trained.  Unfortunately no one communicated with you, I assume your ETL was given the feedback and never forwarded it along.
> 
> Sorry, I had a similar situation happen to me years ago.  Communication is tough for some people and your ETL didn't want to give you the feedback because they probably didn't agree with it.


I see. Thank you.


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 19, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I would assume your interview with the HRBP or district style person didn't go well.  Typically if it did you would have heard within a day or so.  They wouldn't have wasted time in getting you offered and trained.  Unfortunately no one communicated with you, I assume your ETL was given the feedback and never forwarded it along.
> 
> Sorry, I had a similar situation happen to me years ago.  Communication is tough for some people and your ETL didn't want to give you the feedback because they probably didn't agree with it.


Sorry one more thing, running on little sleep. The Style district person said they wanted to do a second interview on the salesfloor with me but then it never happened. Then the new SD got hired. I inquired about the lead position with the new SD and was told it would be a joint decision with them and the district people. Then I never heard anything. 

I’m just trying to understand what happened so I truly appreciate your insight. Thanks again


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 19, 2022)

Saedastarcaller said:


> Sorry one more thing, running on little sleep. The Style district person said they wanted to do a second interview on the salesfloor with me but then it never happened. Then the new SD got hired. I inquired about the lead position with the new SD and was told it would be a joint decision with them and the district people. Then I never heard anything.
> 
> I’m just trying to understand what happened so I truly appreciate your insight. Thanks again


I think your etl tried to get you the tl job. But, lost the fight.  Usually when there is a new sd wants new blood in the store.


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I think your etl tried to get you the tl job. But, lost the fight.  Usually when there is a new sd wants new blood in the store.


Thank you, this is helpful.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 19, 2022)

IMHO it's time to move on to a similar TL position at another retailer if you want.

I say this because your SD doesn't know you at all and you are back to square one.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 19, 2022)

One of your answers to interview question with style person probably didn’t come across as being flexible.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 19, 2022)

ASANTS, but at my Target ”being flexible“ was basically not saying no to anything leadership wanted done, meaning everyone else’s job including the ETL’s. Those who were considered “flexible” were most adept at bending the knee and kissing all management backsides. Not worth it, period.
You likely received a DEO on your review because you are doing a great job as a dbo and your ETL was able to recognize you for it. Could be your SD wants to keep you in that position because you would be difficult to replace. Unfair but often true.
If you want to move into leadership my advice would be to try your luck at other companies, seems like you have reached a dead end at Spot. Good luck!


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 20, 2022)

This

_*Could be your SD wants to keep you in that position because you would be difficult to replace. Unfair but often true.*_


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 20, 2022)

Is there a decent amount of stores in your area you could attempt to promote into? That’s what one if my DBO’s is trying right now. I’ve suggested some stores. She does leagues better than most of leadership in my building and is really good at helping the Fufillment Leader and me keep our teams in check when either of us is not in the building. She’s contributed to planning workload with us too. But my SD is to stupid to realize she actually has a strategic and supportive mindset and keeps hiring externally. Despite even my ETL supporting an internal promotion for her. She’s got a few interviews lined up at other locations in our district and I really hope she lands one. I’ll miss her but I want her to keep learning and developing.


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 20, 2022)

Flexible can mean several things but I can tell you for TL position if your availability isn’t open or closed to completely…it doesn’t matter how good you are, you won’t get it period.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 20, 2022)

You may have lost THIS position but there is no need to complete give up.  Impress the new SD.  Try again.  Ask your ETL to help you prepare for the next set of interviews, he may have gotten some feedback as to why they turned you down.  If you can get him to share that information you cause it to turn your next interview around.  Management is changing so often that you may get a fresh start before you know it.  
keep in mind that LEADING a team is DIFFERENT than DOING the work.   Structure your answers MORE on :  planning, solving, motivating and LESS on ALL the work you do and all you know.
good luck.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 21, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> You may have lost THIS position but there is no need to complete give up.  Impress the new SD.  Try again.  Ask your ETL to help you prepare for the next set of interviews, he may have gotten some feedback as to why they turned you down.  If you can get him to share that information you cause it to turn your next interview around.  Management is changing so often that you may get a fresh start before you know it.
> keep in mind that LEADING a team is DIFFERENT than DOING the work.   Structure your answers MORE on :  planning, solving, motivating and LESS on ALL the work you do and all you know.
> good luck.


Some great points and getting feedback from the ETL will help a lot.

I guess it boils down to how long this TM is willing to wait to get promoted.

Also if someone gets promoted to a TL HOW FAR WILL THE COMMUTE BE?


----------



## Saedastarcaller (Apr 23, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I’ve been mulling everything over the past couple days and have put out a bunch of applications to other places. Did I mention we’ve lost 9 leads including two ETLs since my ETL was hired? Hmmmmmmmmm.
Also found out this new lead was offered on the SD’s sole decision two weeks after they met me so I never had a chance. Glad I only JUST found this out. Not like I need the money to you know not be homeless in this stupidly expensive state. 
I’ll be staying on demand for the discount but this place can burn for all I care now.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 23, 2022)

I actually left a company years ago because they promoted a person to a job that no one knew was open.

I have always thought firms should take the time to post and interview ALL INTERNAL candidates for a job posting.


----------



## MrT (Apr 23, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I actually left a company years ago because they promoted a person to a job that no one knew was open.
> 
> I have always thought firms should take the time to post and interview ALL INTERNAL candidates for a job posting.


All internal interviews are taken no matter if there is 0% chance, at least in my area.  Doesnt mean that everyone is told there is an open position somewhere.


----------

